# Japanese Seafood/Pasta salad



## marmalady (Dec 1, 2004)

JAPANESE SEAFOOD PASTA SALAD

8 oz. vermicilli	
½ cup sliced water chestnuts		
¼ cup minced parsley
2 carrots shredded	
1 medium cucumber, thinsliced 	
1 cup snow peas,julienned
½  cup scallions, thin cut on sharp bias
2 cups chopped shrimp, simmered in sake and water

Cook vermicilli, drain; add everything else and chill.

Dressing: 	
½ cup rice wine vinegar	
2tsp.soy sauce		
3/4 cup light olive oil
½  tsp. sesame oil	           
 salt/pepper                  
1tsp. grated ginger
½  tsp. grated garlic		
1 tsp. sugar
¼ cup toasted sesame seeds

Mix vinegar, garlic, sugar, soy sauce, ginger; whisk; whisk in both oils; add sesame seeds and salt/pepper to taste.
Pour over salad, and toss to cover lightly.


----------

